# New TopGear tonight.



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

The Renault Twingo seems like a nice enough car, but it's French, which means it'll fall apart in a couple months.

Clarkson and I agree on many things, including how stupid the BMW X5 M is.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> The Renault Twingo seems like a nice enough car, but it's French, which means it'll fall apart in a couple months.
> 
> Clarkson and I agree on many things, including how stupid the BMW X5 M is.


Not as crazy as the X6M...


----------



## ToyDriver (Jun 6, 2008)

I am so thankful they are now offering the 720p rips. Watching it on a 42 inch plasma was almost unbearable.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

BMW_GAL said:


> What time and channel is this on??


BBC 2 on Sunday nights. BBC keeps changing the time. No new episode of Top Gear next week.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

spydrz said:


> Guy Ritchie drives a Sprinter? Interesting.


And a Range Rover.

Vans are useful. Even more useful if you are married to Madonna. :angel:



> The Renault Twingo seems like a nice enough car, but it's French, which means it'll fall apart in a couple months.


Worse than being French, its a Renault. Renaults go bad even faster than PSA cars. I wasn't at all suprised when they dumped the Twingo in the Irish Sea.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

I did enjoy the Rangie split-screen nav system.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

spydrz said:


> I did enjoy the Rangie split-screen nav system.


When I grow old and move to the countryside (at this rate, in about 20 years), I kind of want a Range Rover. Unfortunately, I want a diesel and that's not offered in the US.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

No new TG tonight :thumbdwn:


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

spydrz said:


> No new TG tonight :thumbdwn:


Boooooo the ONE time I have BBC2 HD at my disposal too.

German South Park it is then.


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Meiac09 said:


> German South Park it is then.


Now I see why you wanna learn German..:rofl:


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

I really like that new Noble...someone in my part of town has the old model in gray, I see it randomly from time to time but I've never met the owner. Pretty rare in the US I bet.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Clarkson gets injured more than usual in the episode. Good for a laugh.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Clarkson gets injured more than usual in the episode. Good for a laugh.


Andy Wilman's been hyping that South America special...here's hoping it'll live up to the hype.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

I had to drive a 1987 Range Rover back from Charleston once, with broken a/c and broken power windows...in July. But it kept on going. Just like in the Andes.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

There are rumours that Top Gear might be coming to an end soon due to lagging number of viewers. down from its peak a couple years ago. Although the South America special was still very good, it's becoming a tad bit too predictable. They ought to stick to the car reviews. Something ordinary like a proper road test.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Was it just me, or did episode 7 come off as a lame effort? Aside from the nice, informative test of the Opel Insignia VXR, there wasn't anything of value. Yes, the X6 is rubbish but did Clarkson have to go through that elaborate, predictable way of proving it?


----------

